
Toward Domain-Specific Solvers for Distributed Consistency (2012) [pdf] - luu
https://users.soe.ucsc.edu/~lkuper/papers/toward-domain-specific-solvers-distributed-consistency-draft.pdf
======
Arathorn
according to
[https://users.soe.ucsc.edu/~lkuper/](https://users.soe.ucsc.edu/~lkuper/)
this paper is Feb 2019, not 2012 vintage?

~~~
etrain
Yes, this is correct:
[http://composition.al/lindsey_kuper_cv.pdf](http://composition.al/lindsey_kuper_cv.pdf)

------
fulafel
This got me thinking:

> Existing general-purpose SMT solvers lack native supportfor reasoning
> efficiently about such [..]

What is the usual level of reuse and building 3rd party abstractions, when
applying solvers? Is there a good web site to look if I want to find some
domain specific solver libraries?

~~~
sa1
The paper goes on to say that

> Unfortunately, in practice it would seem that SMT solvers are monolithic,
> and SMT internals expertise is required for implementing new theory solvers.

and

> We argue that programmers should not have to be SMT internals experts in
> order to implement theory solvers for their domain of interest. We propose
> to evaluate that claim by developing a framework for implementing custom,
> efficient domain-specific solvers. In doing so, we hope to democratize
> theory solver development and make it accessible to programmers who are not
> SMT internals experts, in the same way that Delite aimed to democratize DSL
> implementation and make it accessible to programmers who are not compiler
> experts.

The title should give a hint. ;)

